# Dirt/Gravel Riding Tips



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Just wondering if there were some tips on riding through dirt and gravel. I've got a race coming up that's going to include both.

I know that riding through dirt and gravel will be the best in order to practice, but I wanted some tips before I tried. I don't really feel like crashing. 

Any difference uphill vs. downhill vs. flat roads?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Weight back and hold a slightly higher gear.
Stay seated for traction.
Keep your upper body loose and let the bike wiggle a bit, don't fight it.
Look for the deep sand and gravel and avoid it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

You want to be at / near the front. Gaps will open up quickly, and besides if you're behind you get dust/rocks kicked up, can't see holes etc. Plan on being at the front well before the gravel section because everyone else will have the same idea and the pace will be high. 

Most gravel roads have 2 clean tracks; one side or the other is usually slightly cleaner / faster so see if you can pre-ride to be in the right place. 

Any turns / corners, it's hard to judge a safe speed without a lot of experience and a clean look at the best line. So expect to slow way down (downshift) and then sprint out. Another reason to be at the front.

Run 25c tires if you have 'em, normal pressure. There are different kinds of gravel but if the chunks are the squarish kind, the edges are sharp and your biggest risk is a pinch flat. Lowering pressure increases that risk, and it won't do you any good for traction since the surface is loose and your tires are skinny.

Where's the race? I love me some gravel.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Good tips, Eric. 

Keep your weight over the rear wheel. This is especially important on climbs, i.e. don't shift your weight over the front wheel when out of the saddle on climbs. 

A bigger gear helps. 

Relax and don't death-grip the bar. Let the bike ride. Don't over react. 

Pick your line, just like mountain biking. Keep an eye for smooth and firm, dirt, that's where you want to be. If you find yoursefl in gravel or deep, soft sand, kepe the pedals churning and ease your way out of it in a gradual line. Don't overcorrect. 

Unlike mountain biking, keep those tires pumped up. 

You can't lean into corners like on tarmac. Keep the bike perpendicular.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. They will definitely come in very useful.

Creaky-- the race is outside of Baton Rouge, La. Rouge-Roubaix. Should be a fun one from the sounds of it, assuming suffering for 100 miles is fun.

For corners is it best to just slow up to keep the rubber down?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Like everyone else said weight back and stay loose. You weigh a lot more than the bike so just let it do what it wants and your substantial mass will keep things moving in the right direction.


----------



## redwoods19862 (Jun 17, 2008)

Keep the bike as upright as possible. Pick a gear that allows you to pedal a little easier. Ride 
in the straightest line possible. If the rear slips while climbing than move back just a tad and pedal more smoothly at a higher cadence. if the front wanders or slides in sand then lean forward. high cadence is paramount for control when off road with slick tires.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

*High cadence*

In my experience a lower cadence makes it a lot easier to handle the bike on pave, cobbles and loose gravel on a road bike. High cadence makes your upper body unstable when being bumped around.


----------



## redwoods19862 (Jun 17, 2008)

stick to whatever works best for you. In my experience (single track riding on a roadbike) a cadence of 80-90 keeps things flowing. 
peace!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

In addition to all the other comments...
Watch the Paris-Roubaix, study how the breaks form just before and after every section of cobblestones... Gotta be in the front BEFORE you get to the dirt/gravel... Gotta be ready to hammer as soon as you get out of the dirt/gravel... and most of the time the breaks don't develop while in the dirt, but right after it turns back to pavement...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

How did the race go? This was posted back in february...


----------

